# Pirates chest plans



## PA Woodbutcher

Anyone have or know where I can get a plan for a pirates chest? My daughter is getting married in December and I wanted to use it as the cold plate base for the beer. Basically use the insert of a cooler and put it inside of the chest and fill the cavity with a low expansion foam. Wanted to make a nice one that will last for years and look good in any environment. I have a pile of 5/4 rough cut oak and hard maple in the back yard and would use that. Not really looking to make it look old and beat up, just a nice piece of furniture.

Thanks

By the way this is my first post over here @ woodworkers and hope to learn a lot form you guys. I am a remodeler, by trade and have a shop full of tools that I use in my trade. I also doo a little playing around in there during the winter when time are slow. Really does help during the season on my fine woodworking skills


----------



## woodman42

Wecome Woodbutcher!
Sorry, don't have any plans.
Usually search online or create my own.


----------



## txgrizzly

Butcher i just watched a Yankee workshop episode where he was building a chest and it gave me some really good ideas on how to build the round top and straps to make it look old...Norm made it out of chesnut but i am thinking of walnut...


----------



## homebrew

I built a couple pirate chests for my grandkids this past summer. They were quite small and made out of scrap cedar, about 12" L x 6" W x 8" H. I didn't start with a plan they just kinda happened. I made the tops by mitering strips to form a curve. I am working away from home but could post some pics and possibly draw up a scalable plan on the weekend. Let me know if you are interested.
By the way I'm new to this forum and hope to share and learn lots.


----------



## johnep

Or you could look at Gail's chest.
johnep


----------



## Superglide

I plan to build one in a couple of weeks. Rockler has a treasure chest in the their catalog. Plan and hardware.


----------



## Sourdough

*Here is the design for a simple HBC chest... however... you should really use original type square nails.
*


----------

